# ÆS Lyonnaise 2 : le retour (pour le meilleur)



## etudiant69 (31 Mai 2005)

Suite à la 1e AES des Gônes, on s'était dit: on remet ça.
Et bien, je crois que le temps est venu.

Je vous propose une après-midi bidouille, et une soirée bouffe+alcool !

Il reste à trouver une date (samedi 18 juin  ), à préciser le programme bidouille, et à trouver un bouge (je propose le Resto! Pirate!)


----------



## iTof (31 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Suite à la 1e AES des Gônes, on s'était dit: on remet ça.
> Et bien, je crois que le temps est venu.
> 
> Je vous propose une après-midi bidouille, et une soirée bouffe+alcool !
> ...


 ça y est, t'as donc été libéré après le 29/05 ?   :mouais:
> a-ton avis ? C'est OK pour moi...


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, t'as donc été libéré après le 29/05 ?   :mouais:


Une bonne cuite, et puis ça repart 
Va y avoir de l'ambiance dans les mois qui viennent


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Mai 2005)

Visiblement c'est pas possible le 18 juin pour cause de Flaque Party à Valence
Du coup, une autre date? 
Le 25? C'est OK?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

c'est quoi cette blague ?   

25 c'est l'oral du bac


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il va falloir faire gaffe avec les Oraux du Bac (pas pour moi hein, moi c'est déjà fait depuis longtemps  ) Pour moi pourquoi pas ça peut être sympathique.


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Mai 2005)

RtX2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette blague ?
> 
> 25 c'est l'oral du bac


Ils font passer les oraux un samedi après midi  T'es sûr?


----------



## Mitchhh (31 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,
merci Etudiant69 de m'avoir laisser un MP pour me prevenir de cette réunion lyonnaise ;-)

Je peux me joindre à vous courant juin sauf le WE du 11 et 12,
sinon OK pour moi


----------



## tib51 (31 Mai 2005)

effectivement, merci de m'avoir contacté par MP.
Pour le 18, je ne sais pas encre, mais iln'est pas impossiible que je puisse être là, par contre le 25, c'est impossible!
Je suis le fil de toutes façon pour voir ce qui va être décidé!


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, merci de m'avoir contacté par MP.
> Je suis le fil de toutes façon pour voir ce qui va être décidé!


Idem, merci pour le MP 
Je confirme (ou pas) en fonction de l'avancée des choses, mais normalement c'est jouable


----------



## Taho! (31 Mai 2005)

ça va être chaud en effet, le 25 si ce sont les oraux...
Attention au 9/07 ou je prévoie un ÆS...

Mais je suis partant de toute faàon si je suis dispo


----------



## macelene (31 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Suite à la 1e AES des Gônes, on s'était dit: on remet ça.
> Et bien, je crois que le temps est venu.
> 
> Je vous propose une après-midi bidouille, et une soirée bouffe+alcool !
> ...



Mais je crois que le 18 juin c'est un peu compromis...  :rose:  ya la  Flaque PArty's à Valence..  pour une dédicace de Roberto...  

JE crois que certains Lyonnais se déplacent...   Pour quoi ne pas vous joindre à Nous ...    ?  

  

En tous cas merci pour ton invit...      Keep in touch...


----------



## Macintosheux (31 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi pas ! Je n'étais pas là la dernière fois, il faut voir quel est le sujet de la bidouille !
Pour moi pas d'oral le 25, mais le 28


----------



## Yama (1 Juin 2005)

ok, merci de l'invit mais je n'aurais pas de temps pour ça durant cette période. bye


----------



## Onra (1 Juin 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> ok, merci de l'invit mais je n'aurais pas de temps pour ça durant cette période. bye



Rhôôô Yama tu fais ton business man overbooked ? 


Moi je suis partant pour toute proposition !
Je vais faire le relais sur le forum des gones 



Merci pour l'invit' etudiant69 :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais je crois que le 18 juin c'est un peu compromis...  :rose:  ya la  Flaque PArty's à Valence..  pour une dédicace de Roberto...
> 
> JE crois que certains Lyonnais se déplacent...   Pour quoi ne pas vous joindre à Nous ...    ?
> 
> ...



et à Montpellier, il y a quoi ?


----------



## huexley (1 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et à Montpellier, il y a quoi ?




 Je traine pas trop au bar, si quelqu'un peut me mailer la date définitive, je serais là.


Cordialement


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> et à Montpellier, il y a quoi ?



Ben faut voir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour quoi ne pas vous joindre à Nous ...    ?



*Exactement, ce serait dommage*
que sur un même ouikenne, il y ait deux AES à si peu de distance, viendez tous et toutes à Valence !


----------



## iTof (1 Juin 2005)

*en juin... *
Lieu du RV :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé​

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*

Bon, pour l'instant, il y a un petit souci de dates, mais cela devrait se préciser très prochainement Merci de ne pas oublier que nous sommes lyonnais...  
​

*Au programme :*​​
*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- 
-
- 
- 
__
0









 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
-
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_
_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (1 Juin 2005)

*en juin... *
Lieu du RV :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé​

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*

Bon, pour l'instant, il y a un petit souci de dates, mais cela devrait se préciser très prochainement Merci de ne pas oublier que nous sommes lyonnais...  
​

*Au programme :*​​
*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
-
- 
- 
__
1









 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
-
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_
_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## SuperCed (1 Juin 2005)

A partir du 5/07, chui partant.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Juin 2005)

*en juin... *
Lieu du RV :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé​

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*

Le samedi 25 juin 
​

*Au programme :*​​
*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- 
- 
__
1









 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
-
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_
_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Juin 2005)

Bon ça sera le 25 (faut respecter le grand Roberto)
MAIS je ne suis pas sûr que faire la bidouille au resto soit une bonne idée
c'est pour ça que je proposais qu'on se retrouve dans un bar (avec Wifi si possible) avant,
puis qu'on aille ripailler (et boire) au resto après


----------



## iTof (1 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV *"Bidouille"* (à définir) :

*> à partir de ...h30*


Lieu du RDV *"Bouffe"* :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé​

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*



​

*Au programme :*​
*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- 
__
1 + 1 + 1









 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
-
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Macintosheux (1 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV *"Bidouille"* (à définir) :

*> à partir de ...h30*


Lieu du RDV *"Bouffe"* :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé​

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*



​

*Au programme :*​
*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- 
__
1 + 1 + 1 + 1









 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
-
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## huexley (1 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV *"Bidouille"* (à définir) :

*> à partir de ...h30*


Lieu du RDV *"Bouffe"* :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé 

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*



​ 

*Au programme :*​


*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1










 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
-
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (1 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV *"Bidouille"* (à définir) :

*> à partir de ...h30*


Lieu du RDV *"Bouffe"* :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé 

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*



​ 

*Au programme :*​


*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
5










 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
-
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Taho! (1 Juin 2005)

C'est quoi ce truc bidouille ?
Et attention, Ça ressemble plus à une Mini-ÆS, voire une bouffe...
Et pitié, pas en semaine !


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Juin 2005)

Bidouille: un petit exposé, ou une petite présentation (qui a dit Keynote  ), des échanges de trucs & astuces, ou autres

Allez-y proposez et on verra


----------



## iTof (2 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bidouille: un petit exposé, ou une petite présentation (qui a dit Keynote  ), des échanges de trucs & astuces, ou autres
> 
> Allez-y proposez et on verra


 et si on se faisait une descente dans le grand magasin à proximité de Bellecour pour bidouiller des machines, APN, écouter d'la zique ?   :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV *"Bidouille"* (à définir) :

*> à partir de ...h30*


Lieu du RDV *"Bouffe"* :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé 

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*



​ 

*Au programme :*​


*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
5










 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
- WebO... et on dort où? 
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Juin 2005)

Why not un plan "Flaque® Seller Vs MacGe Powered"?  :rateau: 

Pour ce qui de l'hébergement, pas possible chez moi 
plus de clic-clac

Hegemonkon?


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Why not un plan "Flaque® Seller Vs MacGe Powered"?  :rateau:
> 
> Pour ce qui de l'hébergement, pas possible chez moi
> plus de clic-clac
> ...



Hegemonikon (remarque en passant ça se dit héguémoniquonne et pas héjémonicon  )

Et bien le Hegemonikon il ne sera pas fonctionnaire cette année  , le 18 il poireaute devant un bureau quelque part à Valence en attendant qu'on daigne lui gribouiller une dédicace , le 25 il va à une bringue chez des amis du côté de Nîmes (100 personnes  ) et dès qu'il peut il part en vacances (Inde, Sicile, Crète, Italie, Norvège, Ethiopie: je me tâte encore mais je suis dispo sur Lyon en dehors de tout ça et bien sûr je peux accueillir les égarés dans mon modeste appartement de Boboland.

cvm spiro spero 




 :love:


----------



## huexley (2 Juin 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Et bien le Hegemonikon il ne sera pas fonctionnaire cette année



Flute, tu vas devoir bosser  Ca va tu te fais a l'idée ?


----------



## cl97 (2 Juin 2005)

boouh, je peux pas venir, je suis encore en vacances :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

petit scarabée ne sort jamais le samedi et encore moins dans le vieux Lyon  

ALors je suis l'évolution et on verra si je suis à Lyon...


edit: c'était mon post du vendredi avec 24h d'avance, à la semaine prochaine


----------



## iTof (2 Juin 2005)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Flute, tu vas devoir bosser  Ca va tu te fais a l'idée ?


  :love:
> bon, j'ai p't'être un déménagement sous le coude...  donc je confirme très prochainement. Sinon, concernant l'hébergement, pourquoi pas chez moi...


----------



## Onra (3 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV *"Bidouille"* (à définir) :

*> à partir de ...h30*


Lieu du RDV *"Bouffe"* :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé 

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*



​ 

*Au programme :*​ 



*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
 - Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
5











 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
- WebO... et on dort où? 
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## jer_hud (5 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV *"Bidouille"* (à définir) :

*> à partir de ...h30*


Lieu du RDV *"Bouffe"* :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé 

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*



​ 

*Au programme :*​ 



*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
 - Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
5











 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
- WebO... et on dort où? 
- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


----------



## Balooners (5 Juin 2005)

*le samedi 25 juin 2005*

Lieu du RDV







*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé 

*



*
*À partir de 19h30*

​ 
*Au programme :*​

*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*







*Blagues*




*Boissons*







 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (_à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07_)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
 - Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - Balooners ( On doit parler de 2 ou 3 trucs avec Huexley  )
__
7










 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
- WebO... et on dort où? 
- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
-  


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_
_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_​_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

Et donc à part le repas et bidouille, y'a quoi de prévu ? Parce que je voudrais pas avoir l'air de critiquer, surtout en rentrant de Suisse, mais pour moi, c'est juste un bouffe, pas une ÆS...

De tout façon je viens ! :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et donc à part le repas et bidouille, y'a quoi de prévu ? Parce que je voudrais pas avoir l'air de critiquer, surtout en rentrant de Suisse, mais pour moi, c'est juste un bouffe, pas une ÆS...
> 
> De tout façon je viens ! :love:


Pour le ski,

c'est pas gagné

la spécialité locale c'est la gastronomie (une des raisons les plus importantes de tourisme   )

sinon pourquoi pas une prise d'assaut de la FNAC, histoire de leur montrer le bon côté de la force
mais aussi on peut aller voir les Lions africains en Vélo'V


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

*en juin... *
Lieu du RV :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé​

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*

Bon, pour l'instant, il y a un petit souci de dates, mais cela devrait se préciser très prochainement Merci de ne pas oublier que nous sommes lyonnais...  


​





*Au programme :*​
*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











 Taho! (à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
- Balooners ( On doit parler de 2 ou 3 trucs avec Huexley  )
__
7










 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
- WebO... et on dort où? 
- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- Yefi (enfin ex yefi) le 18 oui, le 25 non
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*













- 
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​_on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_


----------



## Taho! (6 Juin 2005)

tu sais yefi que tu peux demander un changement de pseudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu sais yefi que tu peux demander un changement de pseudo ?


 
Ben ... à qui ?


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

dans le Tableau de Bord


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Merci mais on ne peut pas dans le TB.  
Vais demander à un Admin si il ne peut pas mettre Banshee puisque le yéti est mort


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> dans le Tableau de Bord



Ouh là non malheureux...  T'imagines si cette option était active par défaut.  C'est à Benjamin qu'il faut le demander.


----------



## Taho! (7 Juin 2005)

Et comment j'avais rajouté mon ! à l'époque ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

j'ai cliqué dans 'nous contacter' et j'ai demandé... verra bien  


COUCOU WEBO ! ! ! !  

heuuuu.... je m'égare là... pardon... :rose:


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et comment j'avais rajouté mon ! à l'époque ?




En quelle années ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et comment j'avais rajouté mon ! à l'époque ?



A l'époque oui...  Encore que...  



			
				yefi a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cliqué dans 'nous contacter' et j'ai demandé... verra bien



MP à Benjamin, c'est plus simple.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juin 2005)

ça trool dans le coin


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

C'est d'ma faute M'sieur.... j'ai fait la peau au Yéti mais ici c'est le seul forum qui resiste.

Aprdon.... recommencerai plus M'sieur


----------



## Fulvio (8 Juin 2005)

*en juin... *
Lieu du RV :






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé 

*



*
*> à partir de 19h30*

Bon, pour l'instant, il y a un petit souci de dates, mais cela devrait se préciser très prochainement Merci de ne pas oublier que nous sommes lyonnais...  


​ 





*Au programme :*​ 





*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











 Taho! (à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07)
- Etudiant69
- iTof
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
- Balooners ( On doit parler de 2 ou 3 trucs avec Huexley  )
__
7














 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *_*Faut venir, vous, hein... *






_
- WebO... et on dort où? 
- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- Yefi (enfin ex yefi) le 18 oui, le 25 non
- 
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_​ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_


----------



## iTof (11 Juin 2005)

*en juin...* 
Lieu du RV :




*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé

*



*
*À partir de 19h30*

Bon, pour l'instant, il y a un petit souci de dates, mais cela devrait se préciser très prochainement...
Merci de ne pas oublier que nous sommes lyonnais...   ​ 
*Au programme :*​

*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 

*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07)
- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
- Balooners ( On doit parler de 2 ou 3 trucs avec Huexley  )
__
6


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- WebO... et on dort où? 
- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- Yefi (enfin ex yefi) le 18 oui, le 25 non
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- iTof (Fête de l'école et un déménagement dans le WE... vous y croyez vous   à croire que je ne rencontrerai jamais WebO et Taho ! :casse: )
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## Taho! (12 Juin 2005)

Et est-ce que le programme avance pendant ce temps parce que pour le moment, c'est un peu léger comme ÆS...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et est-ce que le programme avance pendant ce temps parce que pour le moment, c'est un peu léger comme ÆS...



J'ai un peu de peine sur les points 1 et 3.   :sick:


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu de peine sur les points 1 et 3.   :sick:


Mouarfff...


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2005)

On connaît ton timing sur 12 h :
1/ Bidouille : 5 mn
2/ Bouffe : 3 h x 2
3/ Blagues : variable
4/ Boissons : 8 h


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juin 2005)

Heu désolé mais le planning stagne, des idées pour la bidouille?   

je vous propose ensuite un tour en vélo pour aller voir les lions d'afrique (avec une éventuelle étape "mac & frime" à la FNAC  )
avant de se péter la panse au resto


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On connaît ton timing sur 12 h :
> 1/ Bidouille : 5 mn
> 2/ Bouffe : 3 h x 2
> 3/ Blagues : variable
> 4/ Boissons : 8 h



T'es large sur le point 1.  

Bon, sinon c'est le 25 juin, ou bien©?  Je vois que la date a disparu des listes...


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On connaît ton timing sur 12 h :
> 1/ Bidouille : 5 mn
> 2/ Bouffe : 3 h x 2
> 3/ Blagues : variable
> 4/ Boissons : 8 h


5/ Cours de dans acrobatique (déhanché qui tue) : 4 h
6/ Cours d'anglais : 3 h


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

c'est les révisions du bac, le 28 c'est le bac et accessoirement mon anniversaire


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2005)

WebO est civilisé, il ne va jamais jusque 
7/ Retournement d'estomac


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

On en est où dans l'organisation?  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

Ben je crois que malgré mes nombreuses perches tendues, on en est toujours au même point : Bidouille, bouffe, picole...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois que malgré mes nombreuses perches tendues, on en est toujours au même point : Bidouille, bouffe, picole...



Je vais contacter mon agent.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juin 2005)

Des suggestions?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Suite à la 1e AES des Gônes, on s'était dit: on remet ça.
> Et bien, je crois que le temps est venu.





			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Des suggestions?



Je propose qu'on fasse quelque-chose à Lyon, non? C'est une idée à garder.


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2005)

ben soit vous faites une bouffe auquel cas, ça s'appelle une bouffe et le programme actuel me va
soit vous faites une ÆS et il faudrait prévoir un programme avec des activités (soit touristiques, soit sportives ou autre...) qui pourraient convenir au plus grand monde. Ça ne doit pas se réduire à une série de cuites


----------



## playaman (15 Juin 2005)

L'option avancée de mettre un peu le ouaille dans le rayon Mac de la FNAC poser pleins de question et tout, faire ses petites courses perso   
Histoire de les motiver a soigner le rayons   peut être interessante


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juin 2005)

Alors une petite discussion sur le thème "Tiger, mieux le connaître pour apprivoiser le fauve" suivi "Mactel, la fin du début ou le début de la fin?" pour commencer au bar "le Bout du Mond" (bar de la croix rousse équipé en wifi)
ensuite on part en excursion vélo'v voir les lions d'afriques avec une pause sur le parcours "Flaque Attaque" (je sens qu'il y a de la hargne dans l'air  )
après ces coups de pédales, en route pour les coups de fourchette!!!!


c'est bon comme ça ?


----------



## melmor (16 Juin 2005)

moi, je peux p'têtre venir selon la date.... (déjà je peux pas trop les samedis soirs)

C'est fixé ou pas cette date ?


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2005)

Il se murmure dans les milieux autorisés que ce serait le 25. Mais chut !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il se murmure dans les milieux autorisés que ce serait le 25. Mais chut !



Le concept est novateur, mais porteur je ne sais pas: ne révéler la date de l'AES aux participants qu'après qu'elle aie eu lieu.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juin 2005)

C'EST LE 25

au fait pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, il existe lecalendrier de MacGé  


PS: c'est aussi valable pour les violets


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'EST LE 25
> 
> au fait pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, il existe lecalendrier de MacGé
> 
> ...



Merci.  Mais tu sais nous les violets, on a l'habitude de se faire servir sur un plateau, en général.   

Pour en revenir au 25 juin, je ne suis pas certain d'être de la partie: je suis à Valence ce week-end. Et ça commence à faire beaucoup. D'autant plus que là c'est juste pour un soir.  Je ferai le point en début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  Mais tu sais nous les violets, on a l'habitude de se faire servir sur un plateau, en général.
> 
> Pour en revenir au 25 juin, je ne suis pas certain d'être de la partie: je suis à Valence ce week-end. Et ça commence à faire beaucoup. D'autant plus que là c'est juste pour un soir.  Je ferai le point en début de semaine prochaine.





25 vendu pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Zut crotte flute ! ! ! 

Je ne peux pas le 25... tant pis pour moi


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*
​ 
*Au programme :*​

*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 

*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Taho! (à partir du 25/06 et pas le 9/07)
- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
- Balooners ( On doit parler de 2 ou 3 trucs avec Huexley  )
__
6


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- WebO... et on dort où? 
- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- iTof (Fête de l'école et un déménagement dans le WE... vous y croyez vous   à croire que je ne rencontrerai jamais WebO et Taho ! :casse: )
- Yefi


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## tib51 (20 Juin 2005)

Désolé! J'aurais bine aimé être des votres, mais je ne suis là qu'un week end sur 2 et là, pas de bol, c'est un week end où je ne suis ppas là!
Mais j'espère lire un compte rendu avec plein de photos et tout et tout!


----------



## Taho! (20 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*
​ 
*Au programme :*​

*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 

*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 
- Balooners ( On doit parler de 2 ou 3 trucs avec Huexley  )
__
6


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- iTof (Fête de l'école et un déménagement dans le WE... vous y croyez vous   à croire que je ne rencontrerai jamais WebO et Taho ! :casse: )
- Yefi
- Taho! (à charge de revanche ! Et je viens à l'Æ toute la semaine...)


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## Balooners (20 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*
​ 
*Au programme :*​ 



*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 

__
5


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- iTof (Fête de l'école et un déménagement dans le WE... vous y croyez vous   à croire que je ne rencontrerai jamais WebO et Taho ! :casse: )
- Yefi
 - Balooners (Désolé, j'ai un impératif travail qui vient de tomber...  ) 



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*
​ 
*Au programme :*​ 



*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 

__
5


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- iTof (Fête de l'école et un déménagement dans le WE... vous y croyez vous   à croire que je ne rencontrerai jamais WebO et Taho ! :casse: )
- Yefi
 - Balooners (Désolé, j'ai un impératif travail qui vient de tomber...  ) 
- WebO



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*
​ 
*Au programme :*​ 



*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 

__
5


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- iTof (Fête de l'école et un déménagement dans le WE... vous y croyez vous   à croire que je ne rencontrerai jamais WebO et Taho ! :casse: )
- Yefi
 - Balooners (Désolé, j'ai un impératif travail qui vient de tomber...  ) 
- WebO
- Hegemonikon (ça tombe mal je serai à Uzès ce we là, donc pas de bouffe lyonnaise)



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## Taho! (20 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*
​ 
*Au programme :*​ 



*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*











- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux (pas le 27, dernier soir de révision !)
- Onra (a priori pas de souci, faut que je n'oublie la date pour la fixer!)
- huexley | N'importe quand, j'ai pas de vie sociale, mais pas trop en fin de mois histoire qu'il me reste un peu d'argent de poche 

__
5


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy : je peux pas, j'ai répèt' avec mon groupe de rock furieux tous les samedis, mais je remercie infiniment Etudiant69 d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ce fil par MP  
- iTof (Fête de l'école et un déménagement dans le WE... vous y croyez vous   à croire que je ne rencontrerai jamais WebO et Taho ! :casse: )
- Yefi
- Taho! (à charge de revanche ! Et je viens à l'Æ toute la semaine...)
- Balooners (Désolé, j'ai un impératif travail qui vient de tomber...  ) 
- WebO
- Hegemonikon (ça tombe mal je serai à Uzès ce we là, donc pas de bouffe lyonnaise)



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juin 2005)

Hou la la que de dégâts 
on ne serait plus que 4 finalement :mouais:


----------



## iTof (21 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Hou la la que de dégâts
> on ne serait plus que 4 finalement :mouais:


 ah, y'a bien un admin qui passera dans le coin...  sinon, il y avait bien ce type, assi avec son iBook l'autre fois !



(je penserai bien à vous dans mon camion, sur la route ensoleillée et sinueuse... :mouais: )


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Hou la la que de dégâts
> on ne serait plus que 4 finalement :mouais:



Désolé de ne pas pouvoir venir, mais la proximité de l'AES Valence, les AES, lointaines, répétées pour moi font que je ne peux être présent partout. Malgré que je bouge beaucoup je n'ai pas encore dégoté le don d'ubiquité... De plus, je bosse dimanche. 

Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

ET si vous révisiez le choix de la date ??

Apparemment c'est la date le problème donc faudrait voir pour un autre samedi....

Enfin je dis ça comme ça mouuuaaaa ! !


----------



## potiron (22 Juin 2005)

Personnellement, ça me dirait bien de participer à la rencontre (si jamais je peux m'incruster, of course )


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juin 2005)

Il y a des inscrits en MP... 

@Potiron: :cou:cou: tu es le wellcome, of course


----------



## potiron (22 Juin 2005)

Bon, c'est cool  
C'est toujours le 25, démarrage à la terrasse d'un troquet vers 15H ?


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juin 2005)

potiron a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est cool
> C'est toujours le 25, démarrage à la terrasse d'un troquet vers 15H ?


Oui, au café "Du bou du monde", rue d'austerlitz à la croix-rousse (métro chaipakoi  sur la ligne C)


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

potiron a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est cool
> C'est toujours le 25, démarrage à la terrasse d'un troquet vers 15H ?


Mets toi dans la liste ce sera plus clair pour tout le monde car ton post va vite tomber aux oubliettes alors que la liste suit le fil


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> ET si vous révisiez le choix de la date ??


C'est pas : 





> le choix dans la date


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juin 2005)

Golf, on t'a démasqué


----------



## Macintosheux (22 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> le choix dans la date


C'est malin   

Pour moi c'est toujours bon le 25, si vous déplacez pas de soucis, mais pas le 28, et pas après le 2 juillet.


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*​ 
*Au programme :*​ 

*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 

*Je viens, c'est sûr



*










- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux 
- Onra 
- huexley 
- Potiron
-
__
6


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy      
- iTof 
- Yefi
- Taho! 
- Balooners 
- WebO
- Hegemonikon 



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## melmor (23 Juin 2005)

moi je peux pas venir, j'ai déjà quelque chose de prévu...
désolé sinon je serais bien venu !


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juin 2005)

*25 juin* 
Lieu du RV :
*Le café "Du bout du Monde"*
3, rue d'Austerlitz
69004 Lyon
*À partir de 15h00*


puis balade en Vélo'V 






*LE RESTO PIRATE*
11, rue du Boeuf
69005 Lyon
T 04 78 37 82 94
Recommandé Par le Petit Paumé
*À partir de 19h30*
*



*​ 
*Au programme :*​ 


*Bidouille*




*Bouffe*




*Blagues*




*Boissons*










 *non pas de 5ème...* 
*Je viens, c'est sûr



*










- Etudiant69
- Macintosheux 
- Onra 
- huexley 
- Potiron
-
__
6


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *







- jer_hud ça me dit bien, je confirme dans quelques jours!
- 
- 
- 
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir



*
- Lupus Yonderboy      
- iTof 
- Yefi
- Taho! 
- Balooners 
- WebO
- Hegemonikon 
 - Melmor



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? __



_ _on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________

*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.*
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post_​


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Heu... tu floodes en ne mettant pas à jour la liste ? j'ai pas vu de modif !


----------



## golf (23 Juin 2005)

Si, si, il se substitue aux petits copains flemmards


----------



## potiron (23 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, il se substitue aux petits copains flemmards


ma relation avec etudiant69 est purement platonique


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu... tu floodes en ne mettant pas à jour la liste ? j'ai pas vu de modif !


Et melmor??? 











Des excuses?  :style:


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

c'est moi, j'ai le cerveau qui fond avec la chaleur !


----------



## Macintosheux (24 Juin 2005)

Bon... z'êtes toujours ok pour demain, ceux qui ont dit oui ?
Faut prendre le métro C ? quel arrêt ? merci


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juin 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Bon... z'êtes toujours ok pour demain, ceux qui ont dit oui ?
> Faut prendre le métro C ? quel arrêt ? merci


oui, a priori arrêt croix-rousse ligne C


----------



## Macintosheux (25 Juin 2005)

Où vous êtes ?! 15H25, y'a person...


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juin 2005)

je suis là!!!   


et vous autres??????


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2005)

Ben oui, vous êtes où?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, vous êtes où?


On fait une vraie miniAES à la lyonnaise :casse: :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## golf (25 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> On fait une vraie miniAES à la lyonnaise :casse: :mouais: :affraid:


microÆS


----------



## potiron (25 Juin 2005)

Bon, nous quittons vaillamment le Café du bout du Monde pour une FNAC-attack à Bellecour... à 3


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2005)

potiron a dit:
			
		

> Bon, nous quittons vaillamment le Café du bout du Monde pour une FNAC-attack à Bellecour... à 3



Et on peut savoir ce que vous faites avec vos Mac? Dites moi pas que! :affraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut savoir ce que vous faites avec vos Mac? Dites moi pas que! :affraid:


NOUS ? nooooooon...


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juin 2005)

Onra+Huexley=Lacheurs!!!!   
Vous serez tondus  :modo:


----------



## Macintosheux (26 Juin 2005)

Bon, comment que ça marche les boules rouges...


----------



## Macintosheux (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai posté quelques images dans la gallerie, c'est monstrueux   :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

Ça a bien changé ces aes


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça a bien changé ces aes



Ben non, on brûle toujours les nioub's.


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Heu, c'est tout ? rien à raconter ? vous avez mangé quoi ? Combien de temps pour démonter un iPod ? Y'avait du wi-fi, les bières étaient-elles fraîches ? qui a vomi du panaché ? combien étiez-vous ? qui a pris des photos et où sont-elles ? pourquoi fait-il beau aujourd'hui ? 

Bref, on attend de vos nouvelles !


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juin 2005)

ON était.....    trois :hein: :rose:
Les bières étaient fraiches, le WIfi dans le bar
quelques papotages (notamment comment bouler rouge les absents... )
puis direction un casino pour acheter une bouteille de boisson fraiche
1er casino: que du Sunny Delight au frais
métro direction 2e casino et re sunnydelight 
petit arabe du coin, du coca au frais, on fera avec... 
puis direction la FNAC avec pour onjectif de foutre un max de bordel (et à 3, c'est pas facile  )
Objectif atteint :king:
On a retourné la flaque  (on a vu des trucs de dingues: genre un mec qui *insistait *pour acheter un antivirus sur Mac  )
Puis on s'est calmé, on a fait des démos => une vingtaine de personne attroupée autours des iBooks et PowerBooks, pleins de vendeurs PC faisant la gueule (et un autre qui souriait  car il ne vend pas de PC lui...)
Au passage, il suffit d'éteindre l'ordi, puis de le rallumer, pour ne plus avoir à saisir de mots de passe  (on peut aussi débrancher puis rebrancher :casse: )
Et là, direction resto, une tartiflette de 1Kg par personne  , du rhum, du vin :style:
Puis narguilé et thé à la menthe, dans le pentes de la Croix-Rousse (La rose des vents, m° Croix-Paquet)
et voili voila, 

après pour moi ce fut direction une pendaison de crémaillère, chez un windowsien convaincu, qui m'a défié
"bien sûr que je peux lancer tous pleins d'applis comme toi, MAIS laisse moi le temps redémarrer avant" :love: LOL


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juin 2005)

Pour les photos, les miennes sont bientôt en ligne, Macintosheux (aka Sylvain aka le webmaxter de consomac.fr ) en a déjà posté quelques une.




Pour le Vélo'V, on a déclaré forfait face à la chaleur :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Macintosheux en a déjà posté quelques unes.


oui, mais où ?


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juin 2005)

:modo: il y a un gros bouton *Galerie *au dessus (entre calendrier et derniers messages) 

sinon pour les fainéants, c'est par ici


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, voilà ce que j'en ai tiré de la Gallery...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà ce que j'en ai tiré de la Gallery...


C'est bon 
je rajoute mes pics bienôt


----------



## iTof (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça a bien changé ces aes


 tu comprendras pourquoi je n'ai pas pu venir... :rateau: j'ai déjà donné avec le feu 

en attendant, faut absolument que l'on passe le cap de 3 personnes en fin de soirée quand même :rose: 
La revanche des lyonnais sera terrible...


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juin 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> tu comprendras pourquoi je n'ai pas pu venir... :rateau: j'ai déjà donné avec le feu
> 
> en attendant, faut absolument que l'on passe le cap de 3 personnes en fin de soirée quand même :rose:
> La revanche des lyonnais sera terrible...


Là ce fut 3 personnes en fin de soirée ET AUSSI au début :casse: :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Je pense qu'il faudrait commencer par prévoir un programme digne de ce nom... :rateau:


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

Appel aux Lyonnais(es) !
> une petite sortie sur Grenoble vous tente ce WE ? Il reste encore de la place !


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

Je ne peux pas


----------



## Taho! (7 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Appel aux Lyonnais(es) !
> > une petite sortie sur Grenoble vous tente ce WE ? Il reste encore de la place !


Merci beaucoup iTof ! 

à samedi !


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas


et j'ai un grand Scénic tout vide avec des sièges enfants dedans et un grand coffre, la peinture métallisée, des appuis-têtes assorties à la sellerie, ...  

> sérieux, si certain(e)s sont bloqué(e)s, faut pas hésiter


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

bouffe dimanche dans la belle famille


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> bouffe dimanche dans la belle famille


 et le samedi ? Départ de Lyon en milieu de matinée  c'est trop difficile, pour toi qui te lèves aux aurores pour aller au boulot  :casse:


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et le samedi ? Départ de Lyon en milieu de matinée  c'est trop difficile, pour toi qui te lèves aux aurores pour aller au boulot  :casse:


samedi soir, BBQ à la maison avec des amis
ça va être vraiment juste  :hein:


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

scoop : après le G7, le Pape, Jean-Michel Jarre et toute la terre entière sous le tunnel de Fourvière :rateau: il se pourrait, d'après des milieux biens informés, qu'une "AES" (si si, je pèse mes mots ) se réunisse en *décembre 2005*, les Belges laissant cette période dispo... 

*plus d'info prochainement *


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2005)

Vous avez un peu de mal à tourner la page :rateau:

Aller, maintenant, c'est par ici que cela se passe :  ÆS Lyonnaise 3 : ça va faire mal !


----------

